# weird bleed after cancelled FET is they my AF or not?



## miffy80 (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi
I had my FET cancelled just before the transfer because the lining was too thin and starting to get thinner.  I started a bleed last night and was initiailly really pleased (waiting for that so i can start fet process again).  But the bleed has been a lot lighter than normal and the blood is brown.  Is this my AF or not? my cycles are normally at least 35 days usually 40 or more but i'm only on day 26   the blood is too much to be just spotting.  My periods used to be like this before i ever started ivf but since my first attempt last summer i've had bright red blood and had heavy bleeds on days 1 and 2.  Sorry for being so graphic - just wanted to desrcibe it right so you know what i mean!
Has anyone else had this kind of thing after stopping HRT tablets for FET? (i stopped the tablets 6 days ago and have had no meds since).


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

miffy - so sorry to hear your fet got cancelled    im afraid im not going to be much use to you hear as i have no experience in it but i didnt want to read and run   
only thing i can think is that your af could just be affected by the drugs in your system hence why it is a good bit lighter


i really hope you get some answers


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

You are having a withdrawal bleed, not a true period that would come after ovulation. But this is OK - sometimes people who do not have periods are given progesterone to induce a bleed in order to start a treatment cycle.

If the lining was thin and got thinner, then this maybe why it is a light bleed.

If you are concerned and want to start FET again straight away then you should be scanned after a couple of days of bleeding and see if your lining is less than 4mm. If so your clinic will advise and probably restart your meds to build the lining again.


----------



## miffy80 (Nov 11, 2009)

Thank you ladies x I called the clinic and told them what had happened and they said we could go with this as our bleed so will start in 23 days time


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

thats great news miffy lots and lots of luck with your tx


----------

